# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Website Design Business

## tommo

Hey all,

I'm starting up a website design business, the problem is I don't really have any professional designs to show yet.

So basically if you want a website done for free, PM me or post here with details.

Thanks guys!

----------


## OtisMcRainbow

i know the pain of getting something like this off the ground. If you're still looking for a project let me know i can come up with something.

----------


## tommo

Hehe Well I'm thinking now I'm gonna wait for a couple of months first.  Way too busy atm.  But soon if you still wanna help that'd be great.  Thanks!

----------

